# Tired of it!



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm tired of weak scents in fo's and I'm even more tired of cut eo's...I mean really, NDA doesn't make enough money! SOS does not have enough clients to keep it real people! I have even had issues with wholesalesuppliesplus....TIRED OF IT... There i said...ya I even used names! :rofl


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I know what ya mean. :/ I've been trying some of the *cheaper* distributors. Well, I gotta use more scent and it still doesn't smell as good. My more expensive ones (SGS, Brambleberry) are WONDERFUL and sell like hotcakes. I can really tell a difference in the EOs I got from Brambleberry and the ones from WSP and NDA.  NOT nice.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

This is why for some of my fragrances I have very high priced stuff- I figured out the cost per bar of soap for each FO and figured that I can use less for a very strong and popular scent with good sales. When I tried to switch one of my FOs to a cheaper variety, even trying to wean the customers onto it, sales slowed down to a crawl. Sometimes it is worth it to spend more, but you really need to figure out how much it is costing you per bar & track your sales to figure out what will work best. For me it is also about reputation- I am known for very high end fragrances, and it distinguishes me from the soapers in my area


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't comment on FO's, but EO's from Lebermuth and The Perfumery are really good. I've not had good luck with fruit EO's from Camden Grey. I do get one blend from Essential Wholesale that I really like. Their EO's are good, but too expensive. I've yet to find a Pink Grapefruit EO that will stick, but haven't tried The Perfumery on that one yet. One more try with that one and if it doesn't stick, it's gone! And yes, I've added litsea and clay to help. Don't bother.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I seat my Pink Grapefruit with Patchouli. I don't have it in front of me, but am pretty sure it was 3.5oz PG and 0.3oz Patch for a WM size batch.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe it then is time to buy from manufacturers and not resellers....imgaine ordering your scent from who Brambleberry buys from...they certainly are not paying per pound what you are from them. And there is so much room to simply sell the excess that you won't use in a year on the forum...coop it or preorder it or simply resell it at a profit under what resellers sell. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Or order from your supplier in bulk to get the best price per lb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I seat my Pink Grapefruit with Patchouli. I don't have it in front of me, but am pretty sure it was 3.5oz PG and 0.3oz Patch for a WM size batch.


Thanks, Denise. Does the patch not overtake the PG?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out which FO to use with how much ppo. Yesterday I used a combo of different SOS FOs in a total amount of 1 oz ppo, and even though I thought the smell in the bottle wasn't as strong as I have smelled in others, I think the soap smells very strong. (hopefully not too strong!)


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> I am still trying to figure out which FO to use with how much ppo.


It is very much a learn as you go thing! I have one FO that I used to use at .8 ppo, one time I was lazy and didn't want to go get the next bottle from the shelf,a nd used .7 ppo. There was no noticeable difference in the soap. Eventually that one got cut to .5 ppo! It is just as strong and sticks just as long, but stretches my dollar further.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

The only decent smelling Spearmint EO I've ever purchased was from Majestic Mountain Sage. Lavender EO from Camden Grey is excellent. I never liked Lebermuth's FOs and when they started playing games with minimum orders and tacking on packing expenses I stopped buying from them, but I had purchased EOs from them for many years prior to that and thought they were very good. I also like some of the EO blends from WSP and Sweetcakes. Caroline


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

So how do we know if they are a manufacturer or a reseller? 

AND 

My bubble has burst concerning NDA.......I thought they were a manufacturer and a source for uncut EO's? How do we know if the oil has been cut or not. I tried the drop of EO on a piece of paper to see if there were rings. I could not tell a difference,


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

My guess would be if you're purchasing it from overseas, then you're buying from a manufacturer. If you're buying it from a stateside company, they're resellers. When I looked into purchasing lavender EO from Texas Hill Country distillers, their prices were so high there's no way I could afford to use their product in my soaps and lotions. Caroline


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a fabulous Spearmint EO from the former Flickers (now Moonworks) that is awesome. Course I bought a pound when she was closing out the EO's and concentrating on FO's so have no idea who her supplier is or was. I have a little left. sniff sniff


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Since Vicki's post I have not been able to get the ordering from the mfg/reselling/coop out of my mind. If this were to happen ... Is it possible to figure out a few fragrances to start with? What size quantity do you normally buy in and what would you like to see if the reselling/cooping becomes a reality.

Jolene


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would do the basic's....OMH, black raspberry vanilla, love spell, etc...the ones everyone is talking about on the forum...start with just one and see if it's profitable for you. IF it is in my stock and I or someone I know has soaped it, I will buy it if it is less than what I am paying now. Make sure you know flash points to see if it can be shipped usps.com flat rate or if it has to go USP or Fed Ex...there isn't much to it besides that. You will get a buyer via the company, just explain to her you want to start cooping....the first one do it just on the forum with folks you know, perhaps who have more than 100 posts....and have prepaid everything but shipping. That way you can make mistakes amoungst friends, and tweak it before word gets to other forums. In fact you have my permission if you want to do the coop or presale in Off Topic so it really is just us. 

I WANT someone to do this on the forum!!! It could be a really good business move, there are few to no suppliers ONLY for soap scent, if you don't have a website you could do it here in the soap section in a sticky that stays at the top all the time, with our critiques of the scent in soap etc.... IF it were mine I would send out sniffies via small pieces of my scents soaped and perhaps a sniffy in a small baggie for a SASE. Vicki


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Vicki,

It is 1:39 and I can't sleep thinking about it. Looks like I need to get myself together and give it a try. 

Jolene


----------

